# Happy Birthday To Stroodlepuff Thread



## Zeki Hilmi (17/4/14)

Happy Birthday and may it be a lekker time Vaping & Drinking... Have a wonderful birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

Haha thanks Zeki  But tis not my birthday yet  Almost but not yet


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (17/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff ... Getting ready for those that can't wish you on Saturday as a lot of people away. 

PS: All it's Saturday.... Lets see how many wishes we can get for the Stroodlepuff.


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha thanks Zeki  But tis not my birthday yet  Almost but not yet


Well, you know the response is going to be big, so Zeki was just planning ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/4/14)

happy birthday stroods

i hope @Gizmo spoils you rotten


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff. Enjoy the day further. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

hahaha you guys are all awesome!!! I love this forum  Thank you


----------



## andro (17/4/14)

Happy bday


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

Lol thank you all  but save so.e wishes for my actual bday would ya  lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

I shall close and re-open on Saturday.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

Hehehe thank you @Matthee lol although it does make me feel rather special  lol its my older sisters bday today though we are 5 years and 2 days apart  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

Happy Birthday Stroods! Hope you have an awesome day and I hope @Gizmo spoils you big time!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/14)

Thanks uncle rob  he already has  got very spoilt

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (19/4/14)

Happy Birthday Stroods, hope that you have a wonderful restful day


----------



## Andre (19/4/14)

Happy birthday, may the year ahead be the best ever!


----------



## Silver (19/4/14)

Happy birthday Stroods! 
Thanks for all the effort you have put in over the past months
All the best for the year ahead, may it be a great one for you!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/4/14)

Here we go @Stroodlepuff  It's going to be a night to remember!!!


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/4/14)

Happy birthday Stroodie all the best and hope you have a fantastic birthday weekend. Its even an extended weekend !


----------



## TylerD (19/4/14)

Happi happi Stroods! Have an awesome day!


----------



## Silverbear (19/4/14)

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff, have an awesome day, and may your be blessed with tons of happiness.


----------



## Zodiac (19/4/14)

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff, hope you have a wonderful day, filled with joy, happiness and lots of presents, Enjoy !!


----------



## Dr Evil (19/4/14)

Heppy birfday @Stroodlepuff

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)

Happy Happy Poodlestruff!

Hope it's a great one and you get treated like a princess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/4/14)

Happy birthday stroods! Hope you have an awesome one!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/14)

Thank you everybody  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (19/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/4/14)

Happy birthday sweetie

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (19/4/14)

Happy Birthday Vape Queen , have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (19/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (19/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/14)

Hahahahaha you guus crack me up  Thank you thank you

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/14)

devdev said:


>



There might be cake dev 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (19/4/14)

Sorry @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mbera (19/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff




Wishing you a super awesome birthday and wish you many more great years 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (19/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff Hope you have a vape-tastic day and get spoilt rotten


----------



## thekeeperza (19/4/14)

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff hope you having an awesome day...My son shares your birthday...

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (19/4/14)

Happy birthday to your son too @thekeeperza 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (19/4/14)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/14)

Much love to this forum  Way to make a girl feel like a princess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff hope you having an awesome day...My son shares your birthday...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Your son must be awesome then  happy birthday to him too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (19/4/14)

Happy happy @Stroodlepuff, Hope you had an awesome day and an even more awesome year ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (19/4/14)

Yes, I know its Easter weekend but I had to rush home to post a " happy birthday wish".
Have a great one SP. Wish you many more and keep posting the "health news".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (19/4/14)

Happy b-day @Stroodlepuff , hope you had a fantastic day! 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/4/14)

happy birthday stroodle. hope you enjoyed your day

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tristan (19/4/14)

Happy Happy Stroodles! Have a lekka one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/4/14)

Happy belated birthday wishes!


----------



## Silver (19/4/16)

I want to wish happy birthday to a very special person

Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff !
Hope you have a FABULOUS day and get spoilt rotten

I would like to take the opportunity to thank "Stroods" for everything she has done for this community. She was instrumental in starting this forum and has done so many things over the years - organising Vape Meets, last year's VapeCon and lots more. And she does all these things quietly behind the scenes. Thanks Stroods, you are a true rockstar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (19/4/16)

Happy special day stroods.

Have a lekker one 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday Stroods! Have an awesome day and I hope the Gizarama spoils you big time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy Birthday Stroods! Have an awesome day and I hope the Gizarama spoils you big time!
> View attachment 51746



He has so far Uncle Rob  Thank you xxx

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/16)

Silver said:


> I want to wish happy birthday to a very special person
> 
> Happy birthday @Stroodlepuff !
> Hope you have a FABULOUS day and get spoilt rotten
> ...



Thank you for the super kind words  ♥ I couldnt do any of it without the help of the awesome admin and mod team! xxx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday my team-mate! Without you I would not be anything close to what I am today.. Thank you for being the greatest person I know and making my life soo happy. I lovez you.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> Happy Birthday my team-mate! Without you I would not be anything close to what I am today.. Thank you for being the greatest person I know and making my life soo happy. I lovez you.




I love you too xxx thank you for making my morning so special ♥


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/16)

Thank you @Oliver Barry! @Nibbler also spoilt me!!! I feel like a princess






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paulie (19/4/16)

Happy Bday Stroods!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff 

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/16)

Happy Birthday @Stroodlepuff may you be blessed with many many more. 
Hope you had a awesome day...
And have a smashing evening

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/4/16)

I am such a lucky girl. So many amazing people in my life <	3 I feel so spoilt and loved.

Thank you everyone xxx

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff&Pass (20/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

